# Phenom II X6 1055T OCing, need advice.



## GENTLEMEN (Jul 6, 2010)

Okay, so I've got my new 1055t running at 3.85 GHz (275x14) and bumped up vcore to 1.45, turbo off, cpu pll at 2.5, cpu/nb to 1.3, nb to 1.4, nb/pcie/pll at 2.5,  dropped the fsb:dram to 3:8 (1440 i think, will double check in bios later), htt link and cpu nb link at 7 , and ram at 1.65. Temps are ok. I wanna push all the way to 4GHz (or as far as i can, 24/7 stable). Any ideas?


----------



## GENTLEMEN (Jul 7, 2010)

okay its up to 3.99GHz (285x14) still at 1.45vcore, cpu/nb to 1.4, nb to 1.44. Trying to go further. what is the highest "safe" temp and vcore for thubans?

Edit: 3.99 unstable, will try other multipliers


----------



## GENTLEMEN (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm at 3.9GHz now (300x13), Dropped VCore to 1.375, CPU/NB to 1.35, NB to 1.42, and other settings the same. Ram is running at rated 1600, NB and HTT link at 2100 (ran at 2400). Temps are still good. But what are safe temps and vcore for thubans anyway?


----------



## Miljan88 (Jul 8, 2010)

As far as i know it shuld be around 60-62C mate...but thats pretty much max. try to be around/below 58.


----------



## GENTLEMEN (Jul 8, 2010)

Ok thanks. Looks like I'm NOT upping VCore any higher until I get a better cooler then.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 8, 2010)

Your wasting your core speed with that cpu-nb speed especially if your ram is 1600 at cas 7 or lower. 2500-2600 cpu-nb will max out 1333 cas 7 ram. Your bottleneck is your L3. Even then my 955BE only needed 3600 on the cores to have no other benefit. Also unless things have changed keep the HT Link and cpu-nb 1:1 for best performance.

At 1600 cas 7 I'd have to assume but I'm thinking 3000 will be preferred.

Use Everest memory bench to see the bottleneck on the L3 and use MaxxMem multi for tracking memory performance when multithreaded.


----------



## onepost (Jul 8, 2010)

also i've heard and noticed on my 1055t that temps are reported about 10c lower than actual.  mine idles at 18c in a 20-23c room.   not possible.


----------



## GENTLEMEN (Jul 9, 2010)

Either way, I now need better cooling (at 1.45 VCore, heatsink gets HOT at prime95 load). Corsair H50 sounds good. Think it'll be enough?


----------



## onepost (Jul 9, 2010)

GENTLEMEN said:


> Either way, I now need better cooling (at 1.45 VCore, heatsink gets HOT at prime95 load). Corsair H50 sounds good. Think it'll be enough?



i have the h50 cooling a 1055t in my htpc - i have fans in push/pull and o/c'd to 3.6 @ 1.35v and it never hits over 35c (so prob really 45c)

personally if you have a mid tower or full tower a top of the line hsf would be better than h50 according to reviews.  i'm happy with my h50 but i only got it because the footprint is small even with two fans and it was on sale at frys for $20 off


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 9, 2010)

The best way to read the 1055t temps is go and grab HWMonitor.


----------



## onepost (Jul 9, 2010)

kenkickr said:


> The best way to read the 1055t temps is go and grab HWMonitor.



that is what i use


----------



## GENTLEMEN (Jul 10, 2010)

coretemp and hwmonitor say the same thing regarding temps (though the new hwmonitor finally says processor power usage)


----------



## GENTLEMEN (Jul 15, 2010)

Quick Update: 3.72GHz (310x12) 1.3vcore, 1.35v NB , 2790 HTT link, 2790NB. Any ideas to push this procy further without more vcore?


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 17, 2010)

How much extra volts do you need for 3100 cpu-nb?

Also nice core speed for such little volts needed.


----------



## GENTLEMEN (Jul 17, 2010)

1.3vcore and 1.35 NB doesn't always boot for 3k+ NB but when it does it's stable.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 17, 2010)

1.5v max for 24.7 usage on both vcore and NB with a max temp of 60C, so you don't get degradation. Hope that helps. Also the settings in you OP sounds like it's best settings to run at for 24.7 usage with board temps and cpu temps in mind.


----------



## GENTLEMEN (Jul 17, 2010)

I was always wondering if it's better to have a higher fsb (or HTT in this case) than more GHz. I could probably squeeze out more than 311 but I'd have to bump down ram divider. Also, 1.45vcore is a bit too warm for me until I get a better cooler. It maxes out on around 55+ on prime when I use 1.45. Also, is more HT link and Nb frequency better?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 17, 2010)

HT Link, doesn't matter as much. NB frequency, yes in terms of benching but not as much in 24.7 usage.


----------



## GENTLEMEN (Jul 17, 2010)

So my current settings are 24/7 good, or should I push more fsb (htt)? And, is it a good idea to use CnQ while OC'ing?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 17, 2010)

CnQ yes, once you have dialed in your 24.7.  My opinion on it, anything at 3.7Ghz and above on ANY modern cpu is plenty(close to overkill but everyone loves the extra oomph), while leaving IMC/Board clocks untouched.


----------



## SpTz20 (Jul 25, 2010)

hello i have the gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H motherboard and an amd x6 1055t processor with 2x2gb 1600 mhz sticks. i was wondering how i can go about overclocking my computer.
thank you


----------



## GENTLEMEN (Jul 26, 2010)

To start, what are your bios settings, and fill out your system specs in the control panel.


----------



## SpTz20 (Jul 26, 2010)

http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/5049/img1582w.jpg
sorry it was too much to write down...im guessing its easier to do this...i overclocked it but when i try to do the assessment by windows it crashes


----------



## GENTLEMEN (Jul 27, 2010)

What's your cooling and PSU?

Here's what I did for mine (Your settings may be different though)

CPU Clock Ratio: x12
NB Frequency: x9
CPU Host Clock Control: Manual
CPU Frequency: 311
HT Link Width: 16bit
HT Link Frequency: x9
Memory Clock: x5.33

Voltages:
System Voltage Control: Manual
VCore: +.025
DDR3 Voltage Control: 1.65
CPU PLL: 2.58
CPU/NB: 1.35
NB: 1.44

And don't forget to leave PCIE Clock on 100.

Depending on your board, cooler and psu, you should be able to hit high fsb (htt).


----------



## SpTz20 (Jul 27, 2010)

My cooler is the arctic cooling freezer 7 pro rev.2 and the psu is Biostar 650 W 20+4 pin


----------



## SpTz20 (Jul 27, 2010)

unless u need these stats

Power Specifications:
115V, 230V switchable power supply
+3.3V @ 30A
+5V @ 32A
+12V @ 35A
-12V @ 0.5A
+5Vsb @ 2.5A


----------



## GENTLEMEN (Jul 27, 2010)

Cooler looks good, but I've never heard of that PSU. I'd start OCing by "CPU Host Clock Control: Manual" and start increasing your CPU Frequency until it either crashes, won't boot, bsod, or is unstable.


----------



## SpTz20 (Jul 27, 2010)

oh ok thanks


----------



## GENTLEMEN (Jul 27, 2010)

Post your results here, too. And test with prime95 and games or whatever to make sure it's stable.


----------



## SpTz20 (Jul 27, 2010)

GENTLEMEN said:


> What's your cooling and PSU?
> 
> Here's what I did for mine (Your settings may be different though)
> 
> ...



311 frequency made me go to 3.7 ghz but when bios restarted to boot it said boot failure and gave me the option to turn the overclock off or continue...but i turned it off


----------



## SpTz20 (Jul 27, 2010)

so i went up 250 on bus speed and its running fine...at 3 ghz


----------



## GENTLEMEN (Jul 27, 2010)

NB is 1.42
NB/PCIE/PLL is 1.85

Keep going higher on the bus speed until it crashes/wont boot/bsod/unstable. 250x12? stay at 14 multiplier until you push that bus speed higher.


----------



## SpTz20 (Jul 27, 2010)

GENTLEMEN said:


> NB is 1.42
> NB/PCIE/PLL is 1.85
> 
> Keep going higher on the bus speed until it crashes/wont boot/bsod/unstable. 250x12? stay at 14 multiplier until you push that bus speed higher.



what is NB and NB/PCIE/PLL?


----------



## GENTLEMEN (Jul 27, 2010)

has different names on different boards. set your voltage control to manual. see which is the closest at stock. nb/pcie/pll is around 1.5-1.8 stock while nb is 1.2-1.4 stock. get another pic of your bios but scroll down.


----------



## SpTz20 (Jul 27, 2010)

GENTLEMEN said:


> has different names on different boards. set your voltage control to manual. see which is the closest at stock. nb/pcie/pll is around 1.5-1.8 stock while nb is 1.2-1.4 stock. get another pic of your bios but scroll down.



ok so i should just change the northbridge voltage to 1.42?


----------



## SpTz20 (Jul 27, 2010)

ok i set the northbridge voltage to 1.42 and now running prime 95 lets see how that goes...my cinebench mark was 6.16...is that good?


----------



## SpTz20 (Jul 27, 2010)

http://img802.imageshack.us/img802/9200/img1584.jpg
http://img245.imageshack.us/img245/5241/img1585l.jpg


----------



## GENTLEMEN (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm not sure with cinebench, but your vcore is way too high. Change these settings.

CPU/Northbridge frequency: x10
HT Link Frequency: x10
Memory Clock: x6.66 (you're using ddr3-1600 right?)
DRam Configuration: what are the advertised timings at 1600?

for volts:
DDR3 voltage: what does your ram say it needs for 1600 timings?
CPU/NB: 1.35
southbridge: bump it up or down to see the stock, then post it here
VCore: drop it to 1.3 or 1.325


----------



## SpTz20 (Jul 27, 2010)

GENTLEMEN said:


> I'm not sure with cinebench, but your vcore is way too high. Change these settings.
> 
> CPU/Northbridge frequency: x10
> HT Link Frequency: x10
> ...




* Part: AX3U1600GB2G9-AG 
* Capacity: 2GBx2 
* Frequency: DDR3 1600MHz (PC3-12800) 
* Parity: Unbuffered. 
* CL: 9-9-9-24 
* Voltage: 1.55V-1.75V 
* Pins: 240. 
* Chip: 128x8

its 9-9-9-24...is that what u mean by timings?


----------



## SpTz20 (Jul 27, 2010)

how do i drop down the vcore?


----------



## GENTLEMEN (Jul 27, 2010)

1. Yes those are the timings. To see the appropriate timings, get CPUz and go to the 5th (SPD) page. It will show the timings and volts at those speeds.
2. CPU Voltage Control (the last one at the bottom) press page up or down until the value is 1.3 or 1.325


----------



## SpTz20 (Jul 27, 2010)

GENTLEMEN said:


> 1. Yes those are the timings. To see the appropriate timings, get CPUz and go to the 5th (SPD) page. It will show the timings and volts at those speeds.
> 2. CPU Voltage Control (the last one at the bottom) press page up or down until the value is 1.3 or 1.325



the timing is in blue...or some reason i cant access it


----------



## GENTLEMEN (Jul 27, 2010)

Uhh the 2nd to the last controls it.

EDIT:
Don't go beyond 1.5 unless your on water or have a GOOD air cooler and GOOD airflow. Try to experiment on CPU multiplier and CPU clock to find the best speed at normal vcore (around 1.4-1.45)


----------



## SpTz20 (Jul 27, 2010)

oh...sorry for my stupidity


----------



## GENTLEMEN (Jul 27, 2010)

I went through the same thing on my first AMD athlon years back. Don't worry about it.

Just, DON'T go overboard with the volts. OCing won't kill anything BUT insane volts/not enough cooling will.

Hopefully someone will take over this thread while I'm out.


----------



## SpTz20 (Jul 27, 2010)

thanks a lot for ur help...appreciate it a lot!


----------



## SpTz20 (Jul 27, 2010)

so i downoaded HWMonitor and it says TMPIN1 is 47 C
TMPIN1 is 62 C
TMPIN2 is 67 C

the last two are quite high arent they?


----------



## GENTLEMEN (Jul 27, 2010)

Probably either the NB and/or SB. Reapply thermal paste on those heatsinks. Probably upped in temps because of the increase in volts.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 27, 2010)

SpTz20 said:


> so i downoaded HWMonitor and it says TMPIN1 is 47 C
> TMPIN1 is 62 C
> TMPIN2 is 67 C
> 
> the last two are quite high arent they?



One will be an "ambient" temperature. You'll notice it because no matter what you do it won't seem to change. This is probably the temperature of the i/o chip that reports voltages and temps that programs read.

For the other two one is the cpu socket temp and I think the other is a irreverent temp not associated with anything.


----------



## GENTLEMEN (Jul 28, 2010)

Post back with results, too. I feel alone with no one else posting 1055t related stuff


----------



## GENTLEMEN (Aug 19, 2010)

Alright so it's been quite a while and I've done some changes. Switched my n520 back to my "old" lapped hyper212 with 2 rather strong fans in push-pull, and temps have gone down. I'm semi-stuck on 3.9 (300x13) and don't want to push anything down (286x14 makes my ram under or way over 1600). Volts now are 1.35 vcore and 1.3 cpu/nb. Full load on prime95 is around 40* (probably higher but that's what some coretemp and hwmonitor says)


----------

